# Can't Eat It, Don't Want it, PM's



## Ripon

Not trying to start a battle here, but I have a question. If you are of the mind set you can't eat precious metals (silver/gold) and therefor they'd have no value to me I'd like to know if you plan to barter, trade or do business with anyone post SHTF? If so how will you do so?

If you are offered a job where the pay is silver - would you take it?

If you are in need of work done, even surgery or something you can't do, and the perveyor wants gold or silver - what will you offer instead?

Do you never plan to interact with man kind again - in the matter of commerce?


----------



## Inor

Personally, I would not want to live in a world where I could not engage in commerce. For me, trading value for value is as natural, and necessary as breathing.


----------



## Chipper

I'm not working now for cash so the silver thing has me even less interested. 

Gee I have no gold and silver for medical treatment. I guess my last dieing breath will be used doing as much damage as possible to the DR personally and then his family. Or maybe I could offer my services to protect the Dr. from the next guy like me he tries to screw over. 

The more man kind falls down the greasy slope the last few years the less I care to interact for any reason.


----------



## Moonshinedave

You bring up a good point, someday a working air rifle with ammo might be worth more than it weight in silver or gold. Whose knows what the future may bring? I could however see gold and sliver being worth more than paper money for a long long time. I think there will always be a place for people's wants along with there needs, so I could see it being a thing to barter with for a long time.


----------



## Smitty901

Barer will not come for us till long after things settled down . We will have no need to. When the time comes we have items hidden away that will come in handy and we will have more than enough quality food.
For barter to work there would need to be some kind of law enforcement in place other wise what you intend to barter with will just be taken.
And yes for the most part in the early stages we will cut off from others as much as possible. We will help the passer by as we can ,but will not allow anyone to circumvent our security .


----------



## Deebo

Yes, I will barter, but not in silver or gold. I have nothing against either, am pondering closing my 401k and transfering it to silver and gold, but in a barter situation, on the streets, I would rather have an extra bic, or decent knife. And yes, a bb gun and ammo will be a hot item. I have always told my lady, when we see a homeless person begging, that I would never beg, If I lost everything I had, everything, I would work in someones yard, or some other needed task, just to get a bb gun, then my food supply would be taken care of. She always hits me, and tells me she would not eat pigeon...


----------



## Montana Rancher

Chipper said:


> I'm not working now for cash so the silver thing has me even less interested.
> 
> Gee I have no gold and silver for medical treatment. I guess my last dieing breath will be used doing as much damage as possible to the DR personally and then his family. Or maybe I could offer my services to protect the Dr. from the next guy like me he tries to screw over.
> 
> The more man kind falls down the greasy slope the last few years the less I care to interact for any reason.


WTF?

People that expect something without them ability to reciprocate are what is wrong with this country. I'm not sure why I am waisting time with someone obviously living in their mothers basement.


----------



## Deebo

Montana Rancher said:


> WTF?
> 
> People that expect something without them ability to reciprocate are what is wrong with this country. I'm not sure why I am waisting time with someone obviously living in their mothers basement.


Not quite sure what you mean, I personally couldn't tell you silver from stainless steel, so in a post government, post money environment, i wouldn't see the value, of course it has value, but i can't see it. If in the end, your king midas, and have all the gold in the world, and cant eat, then your in a bind. Now being the resilent type of guy you seem to be, I am sure you would thrive, I think your view is that we should maybe switch to gold and silver now, over paper money, and yes i would be ok with that. Also, by the way, the knives on that providence metals link are awesome. i ordered 12, and sold 11 of them for $20 each. 240 minus 130= 110 profit. Thanks. MR.


----------



## Ripon

Yeah I was equally disturbed by that communist approach to life. What he wouldn't understand is that a doctor will likely have a whole community looking out for him. He wouldn't get anywhere close to a real Dr.



Montana Rancher said:


> WTF?
> 
> People that expect something without them ability to reciprocate are what is wrong with this country. I'm not sure why I am waisting time with someone obviously living in their mothers basement.


----------



## bennettvm

I have a lot of silver nickels, dimes and quarters from my old coin collection. If they wanted silver and I need something from someone, Id trade the silver. But I do not go out looking for precious metals to store for trade. 
I do plan to barter/trade - I pick up cheap 7-10 oz bottles of run, vodka and whiskey at the local liquor store whenever I get a chance. Most of the time these cost $1.50 to $2.00 each. I figure a bottle of vodka will be very valuable in that kind of situation. So far I have about 35 bottles of various alcohol.
I also raise meat rabbits, which have brought me in some extra cash toward my prepping. I sell them for pets as well as meat. They dress around 4lbs. Which makes a great stew with some potatoes and carrots. 

I would only be interested in people who have goods/services for barter/trade coming to visit me.


----------



## dwight55

To each his own, . . . but I am figuring that for in the immediate time, . . . and way, way down the time road, . . . gold, silver, jewels, etc. might have some value.

In the interim, . . . I suspect they would just be extra weight to be packed around, . . . or something someone has to stay behind and guard.

The precious metals I'm investing in are brass, copper, and lead, . . . as well as nickel plated primers.

My real fear is that law enforcement will be "on your own" for a long time, . . . my weapons have a "today" value, . . . so does my food, shelter, clothing, etc., . . . whereas the gold and silver may someday be worth something, . . . and may not. I know the value of a 5 pound keg of Unique gunpowder, . . . and it will always be a good value.

And in answer to the OP, . . . NO, . . . if I work for someone then, . . . it will be for a barter item of clothing, food, medicine, etc. All the things I would have to trade will have an instant value, . . . not an intrinsic value.

YMMV

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Montana Rancher

dwight55 said:


> In the interim, . . . I suspect they would just be extra weight to be packed around, . . . or something someone has to stay behind and guard.
> 
> The precious metals I'm investing in are brass, copper, and lead, . . . as well as nickel plated primers.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I am not disputing that ammunition and components will have value STHF but I don't see the difference in weight and security between your solution and PMs. If anything silver and gold are much easier to transport than ammunition which is why " money" is such a useful tool to promote trade.

I have plenty of ammunition, if you wanted to trade for some of my food I would not be interested. If you had some silver I would do the trade and use the money to get something I did need from someone else.

There is so much ammunition and weapons in the USA I don't think they will be as valuable as most people think SHTF. A balanced approach is probably going to be smarter.


----------



## inceptor

dwight55 said:


> To each his own, . . . but I am figuring that for in the immediate time, . . . and way, way down the time road, . . . gold, silver, jewels, etc. might have some value.
> 
> In the interim, . . . I suspect they would just be extra weight to be packed around, . . . or something someone has to stay behind and guard.
> 
> The precious metals I'm investing in are brass, copper, and lead, . . . as well as nickel plated primers.
> 
> My real fear is that law enforcement will be "on your own" for a long time, . . . my weapons have a "today" value, . . . so does my food, shelter, clothing, etc., . . . whereas the gold and silver may someday be worth something, . . . and may not. I know the value of a 5 pound keg of Unique gunpowder, . . . and it will always be a good value.
> 
> And in answer to the OP, . . . NO, . . . if I work for someone then, . . . it will be for a barter item of clothing, food, medicine, etc. All the things I would have to trade will have an instant value, . . . not an intrinsic value.
> 
> YMMV
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I understand where your coming from. To show you how nice I can be, I will take any you don't want and even pay for the shipping. :lol: Just trying to help you trim down and not be burdened with extra stuff.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

In reality, a BOB is little more than an egress kit on steroids. One fo the things taught in every SERE school (Survival, Evasion, Resistance, and Escape) is to always have your egress kit on you. Think of it as a small EDC kit. A main ingediant is always some form of precious metal to barter with the indigenious population for assistance.

A chunky gold necklace or some silver just may buy you aid or time when bugging out.


----------



## PaulS

After the situation returns to "normal" precious metals will have their value. That is why I say to keep some on hand - hidden away - where it is not easily found. After the situation returns to normal it will be useful for paying for those things that you cannot barter for But while people are just trying to survive it is unlikely that it will be useful to barter with and even if you can successfully barter with it you will lose in the trade. If I have a 1/2 pound bag of flour and all you have is a gold coin then I would probably trade the flour for the coin but I have no way to "make change" and I certainly wouldn't trade a 1/2 pound of flour for an ounce of silver - the flour is worth more than the silver when people are starving. 
When food is a rare commodity and clean water non-existant what is the value of a Krugerand? When two gallons of clean water is worth seven days worth of food what good is an ounce of gold?
After it is all over and you have to pay taxes or buy a home then yes, the gold and silver will be worth something.


----------



## Verteidiger

Rigged for Quiet said:


> A main ingediant is always some form of precious metal to barter with the indigenious population for assistance.
> 
> A chunky gold necklace or some silver just may buy you aid or time when bugging out.


Not trying to quarrel with you, but I know several Navy SEALs. They do carry a wad of cash with them in their Escape and Evasion kits, but not one of them carry any precious metal for that purpose.

In a situation where law and order have broken down, trying to barter or conduct business transactions with gold or silver will likely result in you getting robbed or killed for what you are carrying, as soon as someone so inclined finds out that is what you are holding.

The story told by the survivor of war in Bosnia said he traded all his gold for ammo very early on. Ammo gets you food, and keeps you from getting killed; it became as valuable, if not more valuable, as gold. Someone who had ammo wanted gold, and vice versa. So it does serve a role as a medium of exchange.

I think it is important to have options, and previous metals are an option.


----------



## Ripon

Gold to me is a wealth preservation solution far more than to be used in SHTF. Rawles noted how Gold can be valuable "as" SHTF is happening and people are moving away from worthless money. Merchants that are able to fend off looters but are looking to sell might be far more likely to part with their goods for gold then cash that is devaluing by the minute. I don't have much gold, but do keep two 1/10 oz coins in my BOB as well as pre 64 quarters and dimes. The pre 64 silver currency in the US is probably the most likely currency to start up and be used post SHTF. For just the instance you noted - bread and small items. I hope to be a keen producer of things needed and to sell them post SHTF; and there is only so much ammo and labor I can take - I would gladly be taking gold, silver and the like for what I can produce.



PaulS said:


> After the situation returns to "normal" precious metals will have their value. That is why I say to keep some on hand - hidden away - where it is not easily found. After the situation returns to normal it will be useful for paying for those things that you cannot barter for But while people are just trying to survive it is unlikely that it will be useful to barter with and even if you can successfully barter with it you will lose in the trade. If I have a 1/2 pound bag of flour and all you have is a gold coin then I would probably trade the flour for the coin but I have no way to "make change" and I certainly wouldn't trade a 1/2 pound of flour for an ounce of silver - the flour is worth more than the silver when people are starving.
> When food is a rare commodity and clean water non-existant what is the value of a Krugerand? When two gallons of clean water is worth seven days worth of food what good is an ounce of gold?
> After it is all over and you have to pay taxes or buy a home then yes, the gold and silver will be worth something.


----------



## Seneca

Ripon said:


> Not trying to start a battle here, but I have a question. If you are of the mind set you can't eat precious metals (silver/gold) and therefor they'd have no value to me I'd like to know if you plan to barter, trade or do business with anyone post SHTF? If so how will you do so?
> 
> If you are offered a job where the pay is silver - would you take it?
> 
> If you are in need of work done, even surgery or something you can't do, and the perveyor wants gold or silver - what will you offer instead?
> 
> Do you never plan to interact with man kind again - in the matter of commerce?


A well rounded approach is the answer. Cover the bases with the understanding that some of the things you have prepped may not be useful. I'd much rather have a few things go that way than have all my eggs in one basket. If I'm offered work for pay in gold or silver, how likely is it that I will find gold and silver to be useful for something I need or can't do.

In my mind the question isn't whether or not gold and silver are valuable it's whether or not its value is a priority. The guy looking to protect and defend his family from thugs and murderers may place a higher priority on having lead and copper than he does on having gold or silver. Yet that same guy wanting to barter for goods or services may later place a higher priority on having gold or silver.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Verteidiger said:


> Not trying to quarrel with you, but I know several Navy SEALs. They do carry a wad of cash with them in their Escape and Evasion kits, but not one of them carry any precious metal for that purpose.
> 
> In a situation where law and order have broken down, trying to barter or conduct business transactions with gold or silver will likely result in you getting robbed or killed for what you are carrying, as soon as someone so inclined finds out that is what you are holding.
> 
> The story told by the survivor of war in Bosnia said he traded all his gold for ammo very early on. Ammo gets you food, and keeps you from getting killed; it became as valuable, if not more valuable, as gold. Someone who had ammo wanted gold, and vice versa. So it does serve a role as a medium of exchange.
> 
> I think it is important to have options, and previous metals are an option.


Gonna venture a guess and bet that the guys you know are very current, and operate in our current AO's of a known combat zone. Hence no worries about carrying around a bunch of paper that immediately identifies them as American's.


----------



## Seneca

The value of gold and silver is dependent on whether or not it is realative to the situation at hand. If you are wanting to trade in gold and silver and the modicum of exchange happens to be cheap booze, cigaretes and cooking oil, you're SOL.


----------



## PrepperDogs

Let me throw something into the bartering discussion.....salt.


----------



## PaulS

Yes, Salt is a key storage item. Fortunatly it doesn't spoil so you can store as much as you like.
Peppercorns will store well in vacuum packed envelopes as will most spices but you need to keep them cool and out of the UV to maintain their freshness.
We grow spices and herbs and freeze dry them to keep them for almost a year.


----------



## Seneca

I wonder if there are people who are stocking up on PM's with the notion that they can simply buy their way through a disaster. Kind of like the folks who have lots of guns and ammo and no food? 

It wouldn't supprise me...


----------



## PaulS

You need to find balance in all things. It is the same in preparing for an unknown event. The more balanced the preparations the more complete the living.
Let's say you bought some land - if you owe money on it it will not be yours after the problems are over because it will have been defaulted unless you can keep up the payments or pay it off. Then you have property taxes whether you own the land or not - the government will take your land for back taxes once you are 3 years behind.
This is why you need precious metals. But you need water, food, higene, medical, and some joys to make it through in good shape and you need a way to defend yourself and your gear too. Find your balance.


----------



## Ripon

Yes I know one. He has minimal preps, some food, good water supply, but not much at all in firearms. Yet he has bragged about keeping about 10oz of gold for "SHTF" and what he calls plenty of silver. He came to me in February of this year thinking he's missed out on getting what he needs in firearms - I sold him a shotgun I didn't need and to my knowledge that's his only firearm - he's planning on a HG and has one order he told me last month. Just some of the statements I've heard him make suggest to me he believes his PM's will buy his way out of anything and he actually thinks it will help him to prosper thru STHF. I debated him on that one - saying I think you'll need to be a producer to prosper - producing something of serious need. I would expect the guy with a TP manufacturing facility, power and raw materials will do quite well.



Seneca said:


> I wonder if there are people who are stocking up on PM's with the notion that they can simply buy their way through a disaster. Kind of like the folks who have lots of guns and ammo and no food?
> 
> It wouldn't supprise me...


----------



## Seneca

PaulS said:


> You need to find balance in all things. It is the same in preparing for an unknown event. The more balanced the preparations the more complete the living.
> Let's say you bought some land - if you owe money on it it will not be yours after the problems are over because it will have been defaulted unless you can keep up the payments or pay it off. Then you have property taxes whether you own the land or not - the government will take your land for back taxes once you are 3 years behind.
> This is why you need precious metals. But you need water, food, higene, medical, and some joys to make it through in good shape and you need a way to defend yourself and your gear too. Find your balance.


I'd simply pay my property taxes in the paper money they issue and seem to be fond of...if need be I have wheel barrows to transport it in...lol

I agree 1000% it's all about balance...


----------



## OLD Meany

PMs in the form of pre 1965 coins....halves,quarters,and dimes will be more valuable than gold. A box of 22 long rifle will buy a days worth of food, or a days worth of labor,Jack Daniels ,rice and beans. These are the things that will keep you comfy if the SHTF! OH before I forget Fresh clean water from an artesian well will be just as valuable,however you might need an army to prect it! A far as I know there has never been a time over the last few millenia when PMs did not have intrisic value, that Sir is an oxymoron....same as food has no nutrinal vlue if your not hungry.


----------



## That Prepper Guy

I feel that silver is important because you can take part in the largest wealth transfer ever in history. If you're smart about it, you will have the wealth of nations in your back pocket. Imagine that. 

However, the trend of having precious metals will come to an end when paper assets (that are debt-free and backed by commodities) will reign supreme for its transference power.

Silver is just a bridge to wealth and I rather be wealthy than poor.


----------



## longrider

I would hope to do barter/trade or exchanges of skills for what you don't have. Neighbor helping neighbor would be the optimal. This might be PollyAnna, but I would hope that at least some neighbors would be willing to exchange labor. I'm kinda counting on it, with my pulling horses. Trading goods that you have for things you need, also.
I watched "Pioneer House" yesterday. Very good. Sure gives food for thought. How some families really worked their hinders off, and still weren't prepared for winter for neither themselves nor for their livestock. Scary thoughts. I would hope to be better prepared than that, please God.
I do have more silver than gold, and that isn't much. But I also have a wire cutter, to cut smaller amounts from rings, bracelets, etc. The problem is: What value do you place on your gold and silver? What value does someone else place on it? And having a small scale to measure with. Seems kind of a pain...


----------



## Denton

I have silver. People who can't think through things say they'll come and get it when the S hits the F. Cool. I have plenty of weapons and bullets to launch - this oughta be fun.

I read an incredible post where a member claimed he will do harm to a doctor if he has the gall to expect payment for services rendered. Ignorant, at best, evil at worst. Either way, that is an assumption that the doctor doesn't blow your brain out of your head for threatening the lives of his family. Besides, what do you want to bet you'll find the doctors in communities of survival-minded people when the S hits the F?

Gold and silver has been money since the dawn of time. You find gold mentioned in the second chapter of Genesis, even. Currencies come and currencies go. When I was stationed in Germany, I bought my food and bier in DMs. I still have a jar of them in the closet. Know what they are worth? Nada. That's why issuances not made of precious metals are called currency - as in _current_.

Yes, for all those who can't figure out the facts of life, there is an order to how you should build. You don't worry about accumulating precious metals if you do not have enough food and no means of self-protection. If you have no skills, you'd be better off spending currency on learning a trade that will be good no matter what the world brings. But, if at the end of the day, you can't mentally grasp that which has been understood for thousands of years, I don't know what to say or do to help. You've been living in the USD middle income illusion for way too long.


----------



## Denton

And, by the way, the "middle income" suburbanite lifestyle is exactly what is going to lead to a whole lot of deaths when things go horribly wrong.


----------



## PaulS

Take your rings or your gold to a grocery store and see if you can buy anything for fair exchange or "spot market" price. You are going to be disappointed. Those stores will give you face value for silver coins and totally reject silver rounds. It will be easier to use gold or silver when the SHTF but it will be worth only what the one with the goods you want will give you for it. Look at the gold rush days - people were paying five and ten dollars worth of gold for a 25 cent dinner. During the great depression the very rich traded equal volumes of gold and jewelery for food. That is the kind of value that precious metals have in a SHTF event. Gold will only regain its value after things return to normal. I don't expect to use precious metals for anything I buy but I will take gold and silver in exchange for what I can provide - as long as it is enough gold or silver and I have a large surplus of what you need. I would much rather have goods or services to trade for than precious metals.


----------



## Denton

Too bad you aren't in Southeast Alabama, Paul. I know a whole heckuva lot of us who know the value of PMs. Matter of fact, you could use it as barter, now. 
Of course, it is no good at retails stores. The system is set up for currency and not money. Matter of fact, in most states you must use currency.


----------



## Ripon

Once in a while I work the retail counter at a retail gun store in a city of about 100,000 near here. I've seen the owner give spot value on a gold coin and in 50 ounces of silver just a few months ago in exchange for firearms. I saw the owner Saturday and even with the declines going on right now I think he still would.



PaulS said:


> Take your rings or your gold to a grocery store and see if you can buy anything for fair exchange or "spot market" price. You are going to be disappointed. Those stores will give you face value for silver coins and totally reject silver rounds. It will be easier to use gold or silver when the SHTF but it will be worth only what the one with the goods you want will give you for it. Look at the gold rush days - people were paying five and ten dollars worth of gold for a 25 cent dinner. During the great depression the very rich traded equal volumes of gold and jewelery for food. That is the kind of value that precious metals have in a SHTF event. Gold will only regain its value after things return to normal. I don't expect to use precious metals for anything I buy but I will take gold and silver in exchange for what I can provide - as long as it is enough gold or silver and I have a large surplus of what you need. I would much rather have goods or services to trade for than precious metals.


----------



## jimb1972

Diversifying is your best bet in investments and prepping, I have some PM mostly silver. I only buy when it's below $20 an ounce. I also have a good stock of booze and the materials I need to put together a still even though I am not much of a drinker, it's about what has value to others when it comes to bartering not what you value.


----------



## USPrepperSupply

I've bought a gun at a gun show using a non-comex gold round. He gave me spot for it, and I still got the LC9 for a hundred bucks less than at Bass Pro or Cabela's.


----------



## USPrepperSupply

Also, remember why the Egyptians started using gold and silver in the first place. They allow you to barter on a much wider scale. If you have diced beef from Mountain House, and you want a live chicken from someone, they may not be interested, but the gold or silver can be traded for almost anything.


----------



## PaulS

Using PM as currency is like bartering. How much do you want to hang on to your gold and how much does the other person want to hold on to that chicken.
Once society returns to "normal" then your gold can be bartered at the world rate instead of the "local" rate. Today you can get the world "spot" value as long as the person is aware of the value but you could just as easily come up against someone who will only give face value for a coin - like I did. 

The value of the money has to be accepted by both parties in order to be a good means of barter.


----------



## Old Seer

Inor said:


> Personally, I would not want to live in a world where I could not engage in commerce. For me, trading value for value is as natural, and necessary as breathing.


Same here.I was into self sufficiency for along time, and the reason I'm not now is--1 -It doesn't work to be comfortable. (I'm not referring to luxury here ) 2-I'm retired, and if I had to choose I would get together with others to get something going.


----------



## acidlittle

My theory is, food has an expiration date, not everybody will have valuable items to sell. There will need to be a currency, that is silver/gold. It's been a store of wealth for 2000 years. Why would it suddenly not be valuable? Sure bullets, food, water, guns, firewood, meds will all have value but not everybody will have items to trade, so taking payments with recognizable currency will be necessary. Always will be money.


----------



## Notsoyoung

Chipper said:


> I'm not working now for cash so the silver thing has me even less interested.
> 
> Gee I have no gold and silver for medical treatment. I guess my last dieing breath will be used doing as much damage as possible to the DR personally and then his family. Or maybe I could offer my services to protect the Dr. from the next guy like me he tries to screw over.
> 
> The more man kind falls down the greasy slope the last few years the less I care to interact for any reason.


Just how is a Doctor trying to "screw you over" by expecting to be paid for his services? Do you feel that he is obligated to do so or that you are entitled for him to take care of you for free? Also, if he doesn't you believe that you are entitled to hurt him and his family? You just might want to reconsider that. It a post SHTF world, a Doctor will be valued a great deal more then either you or YOUR family. How about paying for what you get?


----------



## Notsoyoung

inceptor said:


> I understand where your coming from. To show you how nice I can be, I will take any you don't want and even pay for the shipping. :lol: Just trying to help you trim down and not be burdened with extra stuff.


That's one of the things I like about you, always trying to help others. If you ever get to the point where you have too much gold or silver, let me know and I'll take over for you.


----------



## PaulS

Barter will be the currency during a SHTF period - not gold or Silver. If you need food and no one has any to spare what makes you think that gold will be worth anything to someone who doesn't have more than they need? You can offer your work (time) or your skill as barter because maybe they need a well dug or a cistern buried for their water supply. Maybe you have some medical or first aid supplies that they have a need for and will trade some food.

Look at it this way: You have a supply of food and water for yourself and family but no extra. If I offered you an ounce of gold for a weeks worth of food for myself would you accept that? Its a lot of money for a weeks worth of food but you or your family may have to go hungry - is that worth the "value" of the gold?

After the event is over and normalcy returns and there are excesses of food, water, shelter and clothing then your gold's value will return.


----------



## jimb1972

I will trade my excess booze and food for gold and silver, when normalcy returns I will cash it in, bwahaha.


----------



## Notsoyoung

So many of you wouldn't give any value to PM if the SHTF. Think someone else would place value on it? It would seem that many of you think that PM would suddenly be useless, and the SHTF will take place overnight. What if it doesn't? What if there is runaway inflation first? If that should happen, wouldn't PM be worth allot then? What about someone who thinks that the SHTF is only temporary and everything will be back to normal in a couple of months? Think maybe they might sell you a cow or an extra gun for a few gold coins? How about when things do eventually start calming down and commerce begins to start happening. Wouldn't PM be handy to have. As for the weight, which would only be a factor if you are planning on backpacking somewhere instead of setting up a refuge ahead of time, how about BURYING it? You can always come back and dig it up when you need it.

As for the Doctor and killing him if he doesn't treat you for free, think that he might need to eat? Might have a family to feed? Why should HE give HIS labor for free? Would you? It doesn't have to be in gold, you could pay him with a chicken or two, or even chop firewood for him, but to expect him to treat you for free is the same attitude that has millions of people on food stamps and welfare demanding that taxpayers take care of them while they sit on their lazy butts. If someone performs a service a responsible adult tries to pay for it.


----------



## BamaBoy101

We reclaim gold and silver from junk electronics, good cheap source.....


----------



## MikeyPrepper

Ummm.....


----------



## kevincali

Same here. I am generally good with money. I even had a decent savings going. 

But I never put much value on PM's. 

Even now. I spend just about all I have on stuff with decent ROI's. Instead of a house full of food that could eventually go bad, I have fruit trees. I DO have stores to get me through winter/non producing times, but that's about it. 

Instead of $2000 in the bank, I bought and set up a rain catchment system and bought a firearm. The rain catchment system is already paying for itself. 

I do have pre 64 coins. When I get enough, I'll cash em in. For now, I'm still fortunate to find them in my change.


----------



## StarPD45

kevincali said:


> I do have pre 64 coins. When I get enough, I'll cash em in. For now, I'm still fortunate to find them in my change.


I haven't seen any in change in years. One place to check is those change machines that give you paper for your change. They won't take silver coins. Just drops them in the return slot. I check when I pass one. No luck yet, but I know people who have found some.


----------



## kevincali

StarPD45 said:


> I haven't seen any in change in years. One place to check is those change machines that give you paper for your change. They won't take silver coins. Just drops them in the return slot. I check when I pass one. No luck yet, but I know people who have found some.


Just got a 1954 nickel today


----------



## MikeyPrepper

I found a bag of 1950s nickels while on beach...crazy


----------



## nurseholly

StarPD45 said:


> I haven't seen any in change in years. One place to check is those change machines that give you paper for your change. They won't take silver coins. Just drops them in the return slot. I check when I pass one. No luck yet, but I know people who have found some.


I was working as a waitress in a burger and pie place (That much is true). A little old lady tipped me four quarters and I thought... cheap skate. But then I took a closer look and they were silver. Not too shabby... At the time a silver quarter was worth about 8 bucks. I still have them.


----------



## willy

I have met a few guys that think they are better off investing in food than PMs. I have also watched one of them dump buckets full of food and canned goods that got too old. Sure you need to have a couple weeks of food but I think PMs will buy you all the food you want when that time comes. Some people have saving accounts, other save in PMs. I think gold will be very hard to deal with, I mean who is going to be able to give you $5000 worth of goods for a small gold coin? Silver really suits the barter need well. Most of the CL ads I see now say will accept gold or silver. I think we are already heading down that road whether unc sam wants to or not.


----------



## Ripon

There are so many ways to look at it.

If we have a crisis how many will die? Our nation already over produces food so will food be a crisis - I think for a short term it could since few are prepared and the warehouse supply of grocery stores is only a few days. How long will that crisis last if people are dying off though?

I have said the same thing about ammo which I accumulate (and guns). In all seriousness in a horrible crisis like "One Second After" and the death of over 1/2 or even 75% of the population the number of guns is not going to be reduced but the number of people maybe will? If we drop to 75 million people but still have 350 million firearms - just how hard are they and ammo going to be - to find?

I think its Montana Rancher that says it best....if you have food, water, power, shelter, communications, medical, and all your basis covered then PM's make a good investment to protect your assets.



willy said:


> I have met a few guys that think they are better off investing in food than PMs. I have also watched one of them dump buckets full of food and canned goods that got too old. Sure you need to have a couple weeks of food but I think PMs will buy you all the food you want when that time comes. Some people have saving accounts, other save in PMs. I think gold will be very hard to deal with, I mean who is going to be able to give you $5000 worth of goods for a small gold coin? Silver really suits the barter need well. Most of the CL ads I see now say will accept gold or silver. I think we are already heading down that road whether unc sam wants to or not.


----------

